# No package



## Mpb (Jan 30, 2017)

So I get to the end of my route it says I have one package left to deliver...nothing in my car, I think I must have dropped it at the warehouse what to do?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Click on lost or the option that says you don't have


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

If your itinerary is still open, call support. This way you have some sort of identification for the package. 
Not much you can do. I would actually call support even if it's closed see if it can be cleared, otherwise it will
be considered a "delivery not received by customer". 
Not the end of the world but best to try to clear it out.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Mpb said:


> So I get to the end of my route it says I have one package left to deliver...nothing in my car, I think I must have dropped it at the warehouse what to do?


Iha the opposite happen to me. went to deliver my last package and noticed 2 others, Tried to rescan and big red X pops up on my itinerary, It was listed when I started, but reappeared after my second scan.. Had to bring back to WH as the customer cancelled order, I got no notification, so it I hadn't rescanned they wouldn't have any idea where they were.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Iha the opposite happen to me. went to deliver my last package and noticed 2 others, Tried to rescan and big red X pops up on my itinerary, It was listed when I started, but reappeared after my second scan.. Had to bring back to WH as the customer cancelled order, I got no notification, so it I hadn't rescanned they wouldn't have any idea where they were.


 For some reason that happens often for me. Happened wednesday. Made my second to last delivery and app closes out like i'm done. Still have a package. Typically it's not a big deal, hit "pick up" scan and deliver, but this time my itinerary closed and no pickup option. So, had to call support to deliver, navigate to location, call support again to mark as delivered. At least I didn't have to drive the 25 miles back to the warehouse! 

I try to make a habit of doing an "inventory" when I get down to 10 or less packages to make sure not missing any. Of course didn't do that wednesday.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> So, had to call support to deliver, navigate to location, call support again to mark as delivered.


They let you? Things must have changed since I tried that as support told me that since I wasn't logged into my block any more, they couldn't mark it as delivered (and took FOREVER to figure that out too...)


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> They let you? Things must have changed since I tried that as support told me that since I wasn't logged into my block any more, they couldn't mark it as delivered (and took FOREVER to figure that out too...)


I've had this happen a few times and I do recall one time when they told me they couldn't help because my itinerary closed, but after some prodding they put me on hold and figured out how to handle it. As long as the package is deliverable and not a cancellation like uberpasco's, they should be able to mark it as delivered on their end.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

I love when I'm done and have an extra package. My garage sale will be doing great


----------

